# Weather vocabulary



## larshgf

Hello,

Wonder if some of the terms below can be used in daily speach?

οι αραιές νεφώσεις / τα αραιά σύννεφα
οι πυνές νεφώσεις / τα πυκνά σύννεφα
οι ασθενείς άνεμοι
οι ισχυροί άνεμοι


----------



## dmtrs

οι αραιές νεφώσεις - too formal
οι πυνές νεφώσεις - too formal
τα αραιά σύννεφα - can be used, but usually we say έχει αραιή/λίγη συννεφιά // έχει λίγα σύννεφα
τα πυκνά σύννεφα - can be used, but usually we say έχει βαριά/πολλή συννεφιά // έχει βαριά/πολλά σύννεφα
οι ασθενείς άνεμοι - can be used, but usually we say (έχει) αεράκι / έχει λίγο αέρα / φυσάει λίγο
οι ισχυροί άνεμοι - can be used, but usually we say δυνατός αέρας / έχει δυνατό αέρα / φυσάει πολύ


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> Wonder if some of the terms below can be used in daily speach?
> 
> οι αραιές νεφώσεις / τα αραιά σύννεφα
> οι πυνές νεφώσεις / τα πυκνά σύννεφα
> οι ασθενείς άνεμοι
> οι ισχυροί άνεμοι


You can usually hear all of them in weather forecasts (TV, radio, etc.)  .  I agree with dmtrs.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you - dmtrs and perseus!


----------



## larshgf

How do you use the word η καταιγίδα to express that a storm is going on?
And how do you use the words for lightening like
- αστράφτει    
- η αστραπή 
- ο κεραυνός 
and especially the difference btw the last two?


----------



## dmtrs

_Αστραπή _is the electrical discharge between clouds (or within a cloud) while _κεραυνός _is the electrical discharge between clouds and the ground. Both, as far as I know, translate _lightning _in English.
_Αστράφτει _means there are _αστραπές _in the sky. We also say _έχει αστραπές_.
Πέφτουν κεραυνοί / έχει κεραυνούς are the phrases we use. Also _κεραυνός έπεσε στο... _or _κεραυνός χτύπησε το..._
For an ongoing storm at the place we are, well, now that you ask I realize that we seldom use any expression with the word _καταιγίδα _except maybe _έχει καταιγίδα_. For ongoing storms elsewhere we say _υπάρχουν καταιγίδες (στην... και στην...)_. _Μαίνεται η καταιγίδα_ is very formal and kind of poetic but you can hear it on the news.
We usually use metaphors like _γίνεται χαμός_ or _ρίχνει καρέκλες_ but all those phrases are very informal.
Another way we refer to it is _ξέσπασε _(less usual_: άρχισε/ξεκίνησε_)_ καταιγίδα_ which means the storm has already broken.

Βροντή (>βροντάει) / μπουμπουνητό (>μπουμπουνίζει) are the words for thunder -the latter is informal.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you dmtrs!
There might be a few more questions later...


----------



## larshgf

Can you use the expression _έχει καθαρό ουρανό_ meaning "the sky is clear (blue) and without clouds"?


----------



## dmtrs

You're welcome, larshgf.



larshgf said:


> Can you use the expression _έχει καθαρό ουρανό_



You can say that, but it's more usual to say "ο ουρανός είναι καθαρός".


----------

